# saugeye stockings for 2010?



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Does anybody have the info on how many saugeyes were stocked in each lake for 2010?

Just curious. Some previously posted the stockings for 2007, i noticed one of the lakes i like, Loramie, seemed to get more per acre than Indian.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

chrsvic said:


> Does anybody have the info on how many saugeyes were stocked in each lake for 2010?
> 
> Just curious. Some previously posted the stockings for 2007, i noticed one of the lakes i like, Loramie, seemed to get more per acre than Indian.


Loramie was stocked with 22,330 saugeye fingerlings on 5/13/2010. Indian Lake received 104,013 fingerlings on 5/19/10 and 127,516 on 5/20/10. Indian total was 231,529 saugeye. Hope this helps.


----------

